# Daughter shooting CCW



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know how to embed Youtube vids on this forum but this is my daughter shooting in her CCW class. She just turned 21 and couldn't wait to go.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations, we need more young ladies to enter the sport and learn how to protect themselves.

Now get her involved with IPSC or IDPA so she can learn to pickup the speed while having fun.

:smt023


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Sweet
My daughter has carried since she was 21.
It's come in handy a few times.

You may want to teach your daughter to bend her elbows a little though.

AFS


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I was not ready for the volume that came from the shots....the video was very quiet and then BAMMM! Great job bringing another educated shooter to the sport.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Stoo....that looks familiar.....:smt033:watching:


----------



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Stoo....that looks familiar.....:smt033:watching:


Ha! what are you doin here. We share some common interests I guess. I can't help it if I wanna show off my girl.


----------



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> Sweet
> My daughter has carried since she was 21.
> It's come in handy a few times.
> 
> ...


Yeah she is a little stubborn and hard to coach. But showing her the vids helped. She doesn't lean back like that anymore.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow i wasnt expecting that to be that loud either haha im half asleep and it scared the crap out of me haha.. but i think women getting their ccw is a great idea, there are some messed up people out there


----------

